# ringtones



## emtbass (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get some good ringtones for my cingular cell phone?  I am wanting a siren, ambulance, police, fire, whatever... or come call tones... something cool.....  or ANYTHING ems related....


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 12, 2005)

well i have siren tones for mine, but thats a nextel. cant help you on the cingulair


----------



## emtbass (Sep 12, 2005)

<_<   know any websites?


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Sep 12, 2005)

where else can you get ringtones for nextel other than the crappy site?


----------



## emtbass (Sep 12, 2005)

hey hey hey... were talking about my phone here.. not your nextel     ... Just Kidding


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2005)

What file format does a Cingular use?


----------



## emtbass (Sep 13, 2005)

i know mp3s and .mmf


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 13, 2005)

whacker.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbass_@Sep 13 2005, 12:44 AM
> * i know mp3s and .mmf *


 Check your e-mail.  I just sent you some mp3's.


----------



## Summit (Sep 13, 2005)

One of our medics has ringtones that sound like our pager tones... we want to kill her every time it goes off!  :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 13, 2005)

so when you have a pager tone ring on your cell it no longer rings, it goes off????

And when you have song for a ringtone your cell phone rings??

Im willing to bet the first time her cellphone rang like pager tones everyone was looking at their pagers and wonder WTF???  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 13, 2005)

On the nextels, don't I have to have some kind of card or something to add a ringtone?


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 13 2005, 02:18 PM
> * so when you have a pager tone ring on your cell it no longer rings, it goes off????
> 
> And when you have song for a ringtone your cell phone rings??
> ...


 HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want an ambulance ringtone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emtbass (Sep 14, 2005)

I want an ambulance ringtone too    <_<    I got the mp3 that were sent to me, but now I cant get them to my phone    :angry:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbass_@Sep 13 2005, 09:08 PM
> * I want an ambulance ringtone too    <_<    I got the mp3 that were sent to me, but now I cant get them to my phone    :angry: *


 Can't help you there.   

You might try doing a google search with the words "ringtone" and your phone model number and carrier.  You should be able to pull up something that tells you how to load them into your phone.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 16, 2005)

now that there is a sprint/nextel merge this site will work. All free tones, no B.S.

http://www.pcsphonetones.com/


----------



## Summit (Sep 16, 2005)

If you look hard you might be able to find a ringtone composer...


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HotNoldEMTchick+Sep 13 2005, 07:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HotNoldEMTchick @ Sep 13 2005, 07:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Sep 13 2005, 02:18 PM
> * so when you have a pager tone ring on your cell it no longer rings, it goes off????
> 
> And when you have song for a ringtone your cell phone rings??
> ...


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want an ambulance ringtone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
 I know someone with the "Emergency!" Klaxon as a ringtone...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 18, 2005)

I have one that sounds like a frog on a motor cycle


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 18 2005, 06:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 18 2005, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know someone with the "Emergency!" Klaxon as a ringtone... [/b][/quote]
 That would be me.  h34r:


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 19, 2005)

I've been looking for free ringtones for my nextel too.  They never seem to have my phine model listed as compatable tho...Even tho Sprint and Nextel merged...Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smileyyemtb76_@Sep 19 2005, 03:09 AM
> * I've been looking for free ringtones for my nextel too. They never seem to have my phine model listed as compatable tho...Even tho Sprint and Nextel merged...Any other suggestions? *


You can download ringtones off sites like Sharaza. I don''t have the card I need to put them in  the phone. My brother does, he has the Bad boys theme to Cops.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Sep 19 2005, 02:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Sep 19 2005, 02:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be me.  h34r: [/b][/quote]
  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 19 2005, 10:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 19 2005, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-smileyyemtb76_@Sep 19 2005, 03:09 AM
> * I've been looking for free ringtones for my nextel too.  They never seem to have my phine model listed as compatable tho...Even tho Sprint and Nextel merged...Any other suggestions? *


You can download ringtones off sites like Sharaza. I don''t have the card I need to put them in  the phone. My brother does, he has the Bad boys theme to Cops. [/b][/quote]
 I do too.... that, the theme to ER, and Duling Banjos are great to play over a radio or Pa to make fun of something. Not that I'd do it or anything....

Jon


----------



## mace85 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to find a sound file of the Phillips Defibrillator when it says "Charging" and makes that tone, then the "shocking", and so on and so forth. Anyone know where to find it? 

Btw www.myxer.com has some cool ringtones, and lets you put Mp3's on your phone.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 5, 2008)

I got "tones" on my phone!   Makes my partner jump everytime my phone rings.... which really isn't that much, since I am a champion text messager!!


www.phonezoo.com


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 5, 2008)

I would suggest phonezoo.com too. I have the LifePak 12 charging up if you are interested. PM me and I can send it as a text message.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just got a new Blackberry Pearl. It came with software to make my own ringtones. So, I made a ringtone from the first season theme of Emergency! It's the part where Johnny is talking to Rampart about losing the victim's pulse, defibrillating, and regaining NSR. My partner says I'm a ********* for it.


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.phonezoo.com has a few different siren ones. They also have some fire tones I think.
Here's one http://www.phonezoo.com/Ambulance-Siren___gPEWatRLtY00dk5xztFAAA___Ringtone.htm
But like I said there is a lot so just search with siren and you can find some more.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 6, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I just got a new Blackberry Pearl. It came with software to make my own ringtones. So, I made a ringtone from the first season theme of Emergency! It's the part where Johnny is talking to Rampart about losing the victim's pulse, defibrillating, and regaining NSR. My partner says I'm a ********* for it.



I just bought the curve, I wonder if mine can do the same.....


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> I just bought the curve, I wonder if mine can do the same.....



If it came with a CD, it probably does. Mine installed an application called "Desktop Manager". After about an hour of playing around, I figured out how to move some mp3 files and edit them on the same application.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 7, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> If it came with a CD, it probably does. Mine installed an application called "Desktop Manager". After about an hour of playing around, I figured out how to move some mp3 files and edit them on the same application.



I do have a disk and the "manager" but with so many things to figure out I haven't made it that far. I do have to say I love the thing. Don't know if you have the Internet on your but I love being able to get important e-mails and texts on mine. Plus I have found the camera actually works pretty good. I have figured out how to take a picture and e-mail it to myself or another person....

Cool stuff... B)


----------



## Scout (Jul 7, 2008)

Carefull where this goes


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually found out the cam on mine has a zoom feature on a fire standby. My partner took a couple of pictures while mine was a little busy doing stuff and we bluetoothed photos to each other. I have unlimited e-mail, text, etc. Plus, I have an application called Epocrates. With a good signal and a couple of button presses, I can get all the info I need on any med available.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 11, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I actually found out the cam on mine has a zoom feature on a fire standby. My partner took a couple of pictures while mine was a little busy doing stuff and we bluetoothed photos to each other. I have unlimited e-mail, text, etc. Plus, I have an application called Epocrates. With a good signal and a couple of button presses, I can get all the info I need on any med available.



Did you buy the program or download the free download?   
http://www.epocrates.com/products/rx/?cid=Google+Brand&gclid=CMuhnfXkuJQCFQNfFQodbhDhSw


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Did you buy the program or download the free download?
> http://www.epocrates.com/products/rx/?cid=Google+Brand&gclid=CMuhnfXkuJQCFQNfFQodbhDhSw



I got the free download. I haven't downloaded the entire app yet.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 12, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I got the free download. I haven't downloaded the entire app yet.



I tried the free d/l but for some reason I have trouble enabling my java script.
I have to mess around a little with it.


----------

